# Scampi Buzara



## Bolas De Fraile (Mar 29, 2011)

This is my way not really the trad way.
3lbs Scampi or shrimp head on.
1/4 cup of diced tom flesh.
1/4 cup fine diced shallots
1/2 cup olive oil
2 tsp crushed garlic
1/4 cup chopped parsley
2 cups white wine
1 tsp chicken stock powder
sally salt and percy pepper

fry diced shallots and toms for 1 min in the oil, add the fresh bread crumbs and garlic and fry for 1 min, add the wine and cook off the alcohol,add the stock powder, add the scampi and cook for about 10 mins, add parsley and serve.
Finger bowls, napkins and bibs required.
Nb save the shells in the freezer for stock.


----------



## buckytom (Mar 29, 2011)

this looks great, bolas! copied and saved, thanks.

i first overlooked this post because i've never liked most of the shrimp scampis i've ever had. i detest shrimp floating in seperated melted butter and blobs of olive oil, often with too much salt.

but yours with the wine, breadcrumbs, and stock powder looks healthy and fairly light.


----------



## Rocklobster (Mar 29, 2011)

Top shelf! Never heard of Buzara. Now I have to go and shop for some scampi. Looks great!


----------



## Bolas De Fraile (Mar 30, 2011)

Thank you gentlemen its a Croatian recipe, this will be the first year we are not driving to the "seahouse" on Hvar, we are driving to Krusevac in Serbia to visit my mum in laws family.The food is amazing


----------

